# How do we grow 3D archery? My thoughts.



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

OK so I have been thinking again. Yes I already know that someone with my limited mental capacity should not attempt such a dangerous thing but I took a leap of faith.

So let us get to the meat and taters of my thoughts. Growth in archery, specifically 3D archery, has been moderate at best. ASA’s addition of known yardage has been a step in the right direction to be inclusive of more archers especially archers from different venues such as FITA and Field. But the question is how do we achieve the notoriety of the mainstream sports such as baseball, basketball, football and even soccer or bowling? Well obviously we will not achieve this unless we are able to get media coverage. How do we do this? Will print advertisement help? It possibly could. But we all know what we need is television coverage. I think we all know that but how do we make archery spectator friendly? I think the answer is already in front of us. 

The IOC has done it by having head to head competitions in the Olympics. Do you watch it? I do. The World Cup does it the same way. You may have seen this on YouTube’s ArcheryTV channel. Somehow I can’t get enough of it and even download it on my Ipod to watch. So how can we apply this to 3D? Well this is how I would do it.

This would be for the four Pro classes only. The normal rounds would be shot Friday evening and Saturday morning. At the end of the round the top four from each class would be determined. Once they are set they would all go back to “0” and shoot a five target qualifying round for position. Each class would shoot in the same peer group. This would determine who shoots against whom for what position. We would now reset their scores to “0” again. So now third and fourth will shoot head to head for third and first and second would shoot head to head for the championship. Two of the same targets could be set side by side with stakes set side by side so that only two archers at the time are shooting. Now we can keep up with what is going on instead of trying to keep up with five shooters at the time. Cameras can now be trained on each archer more easily as well as the target. With the normal rounds being completed Saturday morning the shoot offs could be accomplished Saturday evening with the potential for a great audience gathered around which helps with television coverage. A thousand fans look better than a couple hundred on TV.

So, would you want to watch this? Maybe we could have an ASA YouTube channel that shows the shoot down that you could refer people to watch and maybe bring someone else into competitive archery. Would it get those that have quit coming to the National events back once they see what they are missing? Maybe it would. Would it get new members to join and experience the greatest sport on Earth? Yes I think it would.

ASA has the best shoot down in 3D archery. But I wonder if we can make it even more spectator friendly which is what we need to grow the sport. And even though I am a Hoyt fan I think we should thank Mathews for attempting to do some of this with the live feeds from Illinois. (That hurt a little.)

So what are your thoughts? Any additional ideas? I know it’s a lot but picture it in your mind and how would the crowd react to the shooters. You would know who they were rooting for by their reactions. It’s hard to tell when all five are shooting at the same time. The crowd reactions should help with TV.

Just a rambling thought.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I would watch 3D archery were some of the competitions televised. I love shooting the sport, and it is fun to watch some of the other competitions when I catch them. I like where your train of thought is leading, now how do we make it happen?


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I posted this on ASA as well to see if there is interest.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Great Idea I like it, i hope we get allot of good ideas on this thread! something has to change or die a really slow painful death...........


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

it could be very possible.
would have to do something diffrent....say a zommed in view to see scoreing rings....maybe a rangefinder window would pop up telling the TV viewer the range like some of the hunting shows do or something like that.
it would have to be something that would make the viewer want to watch.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*This is how you grow it...*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1254763

Get sponsors to pony up the big money and have the pay outs GUARANTEED!
It worked in the amature team roping ranks and they have little to no TV coverage!...You have to put on a production and have the $$ there if you want the numbers to grow! Don't believe me?....do a little research on the USTRC (United States Team Roping Championships) AND a guy by the name of Booger Barter, who gives away trucks at his ropings!...Yes, the entry fees will have to be higher but the reward will be higher. Would the higher entry fees turn some people away? Yes....but there is still the smaller local shoots for those people. (same way in the roping world).....Hopefully one day somone with the right amount of stroke is going to realize this and it WILL take off.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

legacy_hunter02 said:


> it could be very possible.
> would have to do something diffrent....say a zommed in view to see scoreing rings....maybe a rangefinder window would pop up telling the TV viewer the range like some of the hunting shows do or something like that.
> it would have to be something that would make the viewer want to watch.



That is what my minds eye see's is the shooter shooting then a PIP with the target showing and the distance. I think the editing is the easy part the hard part will be getting the Pro's and ASA on board.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd love to see a reality show where it follows one person from each class of the ASA and see how they prepare and execute under pressure. From the choosing of their bows, setting them up & sighting them in,to the weekend shooting at the Local shoots. Then follow their performance at the Pro AM's. Now that would be a show worth watching in my opinion. It would show the public and the world our sport in a whole different light. I'd bet it would attract some people into our sport. :thumb:


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

for those of you that have been in this sport for so many yrs why is it that you start seeing new faces, they get into it then some of the shooters that have been shooting disapear, I have seen them come and go so much i dont know what to think


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

3Dblackncamo said:


> for those of you that have been in this sport for so many yrs why is it that you start seeing new faces, they get into it then some of the shooters that have been shooting disapear, I have seen them come and go so much i dont know what to think


It's usually one of two things. Either monetarily it's to expensive or the one I think happens the most is the excitement is gone. So lets bring the excitement back. The known classes have done that.


----------



## dkuhnert (Feb 25, 2004)

> YankeeRebel I'd love to see a reality show where it follows one person from each class of the ASA and see how they prepare and execute under pressure. From the choosing of their bows, setting them up & sighting them in,to the weekend shooting at the Local shoots. Then follow their performance at the Pro AM's. Now that would be a show worth watching in my opinion. It would show the public and the world our sport in a whole different light. I'd bet it would attract some people into our sport.



Yes, I would like to see this. Great idea.


----------



## dkuhnert (Feb 25, 2004)

Follow Matt Varnes around for awhile. I would love to see how he prepares. I shot with him on the team shoot...He's a rock.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

matt has a range he can go to and look at asa targets anytime he wants to


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Any more ideas?


----------



## dkuhnert (Feb 25, 2004)

Wish I had some ideas. There is no excitement in Illinois. Less than 60 participants in the championship. Largest class was Open C with 9. There were no entries in Hunter, Traditional, Unlimited, Limited, Semi Pro, K50, Open A, Youth Boys or Girls, and Eagle. I guess a lot of potential shooter falsely believe that they have no chance against "tournament shooters". Maybe if we can convince them that they can compete they will come.


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great ideas. I have always thought that we as archers shoud have more exposure to the general public. If golf can have its own tevision channel then why has no one ever tried an archery channel.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

YouTube is free and would be a great start if the format was TV friendly.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Video*

We are making a video of some of our shoots and events we attend. Some scenes of actual shooting and some of people talking about how much fun it is.

Once made it will be very cheap to distribute. DVD's are less than .10cents each. 

Pass them out to our customers, other shops at vendor shows etc. 

I really believe it has to start at the grass roots level. New archers are very intimidated by those who have been doing it a long time. 
We need to reassure them that 3D is fun and ANYONE can compete.

All the big payouts will not interest the ameteur that has no self confidence in their ability. 
Once I can convince a new archer to try our 3D shoots, they are hooked on it. They are just scared of the unknown and don't want to embrass themselves.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

3rdplace said:


> YouTube is free and would be a great start if the format was TV friendly.


I think this is the venue to check things out. Various formats can be tested and cost is not a factor. There is a huge audience of a wide spectrum and statistics are readily available for every video posted. It is an R&D tool for a lot of TV shows (hunting, reality etc) that you see on everyday.


----------



## Mthoop1 (Apr 8, 2009)

*How to grow 3d thoughts*

I was looking through some other threads and ran across this site:

http://europroarchery.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001950.1.1266153887170181301

I was immediately hooked watching the coverage of this event. The two sided view with the shooters on one side of the frame and the target on the other made for some interesting viewing. If a production company were to start filming 3d events, I think this would be a great format.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmm...I'm one of the newbies to 3D archery. I started less than a year ago, and I'm hooked, but I don't know what will interest other people. To be honest, I wouldn't be any more interested if it were more of a spectator sport, or if there were more televised events, or if payouts were higher, though I suppose those aspects might motivate a lot of people. I'm not sure what the best answer is. 

Personally, what I like about 3Ds is the chance to

1. Meet (and shoot with) new people
2. Enjoy the camraderie of friends I've shot with before
3. Improve my yardage-judging skills
4. Shoot outdoors instead of at an indoor range
5. Prepare for hunting
6. Help other new folks and kids along
7. Get advice from the long-time archers

Perhaps my interest is too local compared to what you're looking for?

I like it when 3Ds have a more casual, social flavor than when they have a competitive flavor, and so does my daughter. Not that very competitive shoots aren't fun or don't have a social aspect, but they often feel more rigid and tense. Perhaps making 3Ds fun, family-oriented events might encourage new or less-confident people to participate. 

Just my 2 cents, and that's probably 2 cents more than it's worth!


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Treat archery just like televised golf. If you really think about it, golf and archery are very similiar. Unfortunately, everything today is driven by the all mighty dollar, and I don't think our sport is close to having enough particpants, interest and followers. This is compared to football, baseball, etc...


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have an idea but I doubt it will go over well with the "big" organizations.....they need to make it affordable to the average archer. You have beginner classes that still cost 35-50 bucks. If you want new people to try out the sport on a greater level then just local then add a fun class. They get to the shoot the same courses as their respective class but their cost is only 10-15 bucks. This class of course would have no rewards, no trophies, nothing. What it will do is allow the beginner archer the chance to see what a major tournament is like without putting the "pressure" of having to compete against seasoned 3D archers.


I know locally we have about 75-80% of the shooters at our local shoots who will not travel to single national event mainly because they don't feel they can compete and why just go and donate the $40 bucks when they can stay home and shoot an entire month of that.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

3rdPlace- I have wondered the same thing for a long time. How do we get more people out??? You spoke of TV coverage. That is an interesting idea. We have some limited coverage now....a couple of outdoor shows do some filming at ASA ProAms. The largest part of all coverage goes to the Pros whether it is the print media or TV. Why doesn't someone cover the amateur classes better. After all there are roughly 10 times as many amateurs as Pros. Just something to think about.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> 3rdPlace- I have wondered the same thing for a long time. How do we get more people out??? You spoke of TV coverage. That is an interesting idea. We have some limited coverage now....a couple of outdoor shows do some filming at ASA ProAms. The largest part of all coverage goes to the Pros whether it is the print media or TV. Why doesn't someone cover the amateur classes better. After all there are roughly 10 times as many amateurs as Pros. Just something to think about.



I think it would still need to be the Pro's who are spotlighted. After all we don't watch amateur baseball basketball on TV. It is the Pro's who represent every sport with their uncanny ability in accuracy, speed strength. They are the ambassadors of the sport (hopefully).

The question is how do we get someones attention who is not an archer and bring them into the sport? I think the only way is a head to head format. It works in the Olympics and the Archery World Cup events. We just need to apply it to 3D.

The idea came from this: http://www.youtube.com/archerytv 


I don't shoot FITA but I can't get enough of this.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> I have an idea but I doubt it will go over well with the "big" organizations.....they need to make it affordable to the average archer. You have beginner classes that still cost 35-50 bucks. If you want new people to try out the sport on a greater level then just local then add a fun class. They get to the shoot the same courses as their respective class but their cost is only 10-15 bucks. This class of course would have no rewards, no trophies, nothing. What it will do is allow the beginner archer the chance to see what a major tournament is like without putting the "pressure" of having to compete against seasoned 3D archers.
> 
> 
> I know locally we have about 75-80% of the shooters at our local shoots who will not travel to single national event mainly because they don't feel they can compete and why just go and donate the $40 bucks when they can stay home and shoot an entire month of that.


A lower entry fee may work but if you can afford an out of state trip that costs 400-500 dollars plus take off work for 3-4 days just to go I don't think the entry fee is that much of a big deal. I think a lot of people are more intimidated by the thought of attending a big shoot. A lower entry fee may allow people to say - "hey I'm just a recreational shooter" but in their own minds they could see how they compare with others and get hooked on the sport


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

3rdplace - have you tried filming yet and posting to Youtube just to get the feel of how its done? Sometimes it takes a good idea AND someone to just try it.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> 3rdplace - have you tried filming yet and posting to Youtube just to get the feel of how its done? Sometimes it takes a good idea AND someone to just try it.


I don't have the cameras.....yet. A friend of mine is a professional photographer and has some of the equipment. Yes I have thought about it.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

This is a great thread. For some more inspiration, take a long at what a man named Dave Block (aka Mr. Clean of sailinganarchy dot com fame) has done with amature sailing coverage. He made it exciting to watch, which is incredible, because to the average person, who knows nothing about sailing, it looks rather boring.

Whie archery isn't all that boring, to watch it isn't all that exciting either, and thats what the public wants/needs. I am a die hard IBO guy, but agree that the ASA is the outlet to get mass media coverage of archery. The reason for this is because of the scoring rings. For media coverage, you would need the not only the 12 ring in play, but also the 14 in play as well. You would also need a big course wide score card (like in golf) so that all the competitors knew each others scores. That will affect what they shoot, and it will make big comebacks and big disasters more entertaining. Think about that tournament that Levi won when he made a huge comeback on sunday gunning hard for the 14 on every target. Imagine an announcer (like in golf) "Here is Levi Morgan on the 15th target of the day. He had a rough start yesterday, but has been smoking it today. He hit 12 out of the last 14 high scoring 14 rings. Will he go for another one? (after the shot) HE HIT IT!--and then go on about his shooting, etc." Then think about the other shooters, watching his score go up, and knowing they have to start smoking the 14 as well. You could add in the announcer again. "Here we are on target 13. Jeff Hopkins is at the stake and he has got to shoot the 14 in order to keep up with Morgan." Have a PIP with the target and the yardage, so viewers can see both the shooter and the rings, and a crowd would be needed, because that cheering crowd adds excitment too.

Really, I think modeling the media format after professional golf is the way to go. It is equipment intensive though. You would need a lot of cameras, announcers who know the sport, and a network to provide the coverage. Add a few big name, non archery sponsors, (Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Progressive Insurance, Key Bak, whatever) and of course, archery sponsors (Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, Cabelas, Gander Mtn, Gold Tip, etc) and I think you've got a winning format.

I keep seeing threads about this, so I am positive it will happen. It will just take a group of people putting on the right tournament series, with the right sponsorship. Its all about making the TV networks money, and if you can prove to them that they will profit from their coverage, then you are set.

CG


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Excellent topic. First, I think you have to consider 3d "growing" to be a success and look at everything that is right about it. Nationwide, we see approximately 100,000 hunters are leaving the field every year. So, to see growth in 3d, when one of its major affiliates, hunting, is seeing problems with retention, is a good sign for the target shooting community.

But more than that, we talk in marketing about "cultivating" an audience. Sometimes that actually means starting with young people and making them participants for life. Also, bringing in groups that are traditionally seen as outside your core audience. In the surf industry, a major push was made a few years back to retain older surfers in the pack -- you may see the T-shirts that say "old guys rule." But what's more, the industry focused on bringing in women to the sport as well. Both efforts paid off -- this is a 3.8 billion dollar industry. 

National Archery in Schools Program, 4H is starting up a youth program here, and other youth programs are going to have a profound impact -- "shooter for life." But, direct promotion to a group already involved in Archery - Bowhunters is a ready and waiting audience. In most states, you can get a mailing list of people who purchased archery permits from the Fish and Game Commission. Pull the list by your region or zip-code and do an old fashion mailing. I started hunting in 1973 with a bow -- two years ago started shooting at a club who was ASA affiliated and was exposed for the first time to 3d. Awareness is key and bowhunters are a prime source of new participants for 3d. In Florida FWC will provide you a list of people who bought archery permits for about $300 -- this is to cover the time expense of the state to generate the list -- but then you have the data and can use it over and over. We have about 28,000 people in Florida who purchase an archery hunting permit (2008/2009 season).

Last, there are two important parts to the total number of people participating in 3d -- recruiting and retention. Recruiting is important, but retention can be even more important. Keeping it fun and providing a sense of community so the participants stay in for the long term. 

Overall, 


Focus on *programs for young people.*
Direct mail and recruitment in your local community/club 
Get the bow hunters!
Do some *introductory videos *to educate the public about what 3d is all about (good idea!)
*Better info on websites *like ASA telling people how to get started.
RETENTION! keep it fun and make sure new and old people are made welcome.

Last, have fun. Its contagious.


----------



## danielh (Jul 24, 2010)

Well one thing, if 3d is ever on TV please give he shooters lighted knocks, would make it more interesting to see that arrow flight, otherwise it would be a swoosh and thunk, kinda boring.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

I do think that Amateurs should get some coverage from time to time to see who is moving his or her way up the ranks. But the Pro's have earned there spot for all the print and media they have worked their buts off to get them to the top of the sport. The masses want to see the best perform in any particular sport. Case in point when NFL shut down for part of season and the XFL Xtreme football league started but did not last because it was a different level of competition. 

IMO it is through TV and yes we need to format it differently to get it to look like the fun sport it is. We just have got to find the Sponsors to help, I am the new producer for Full Draw Adventures and we now take half our show and cover the ASA 3D tour. Please check it out we have some great plans for the future to getting it to the next level. All the support by spreading the word will help.






Make Sure you watch "FULL DRAW ADVENTURES"
ON THE PURSUIT CHANNEL
This Thursday night at 10:30 eastern
and Saturday at 12:30 Eastern during Lunch.

This weeks show has The Florida ASA FINAL SHOOTDOWN in the OPEN PRO
division.

Terry Reynolds leading with a 424
Jeff Hopkins is 420
Levi Morgan 420
Paul Thompson 419
Ken Lantz 416

And the six Target shootout is a great ride with all these guys going in with scores so close.

Great Interviews from Levi Morgan and others so you wanna check this one out.

Also we see a young man and his dad on a great Kansas Whitetail Bowhunt.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

IBOHunt3D said:


> This is a great thread. For some more inspiration, take a long at what a man named Dave Block (aka Mr. Clean of sailinganarchy dot com fame) has done with amature sailing coverage. He made it exciting to watch, which is incredible, because to the average person, who knows nothing about sailing, it looks rather boring.
> 
> Whie archery isn't all that boring, to watch it isn't all that exciting either, and thats what the public wants/needs. I am a die hard IBO guy, but agree that the ASA is the outlet to get mass media coverage of archery. The reason for this is because of the scoring rings. For media coverage, you would need the not only the 12 ring in play, but also the 14 in play as well. You would also need a big course wide score card (like in golf) so that all the competitors knew each others scores. That will affect what they shoot, and it will make big comebacks and big disasters more entertaining. Think about that tournament that Levi won when he made a huge comeback on sunday gunning hard for the 14 on every target. Imagine an announcer (like in golf) "Here is Levi Morgan on the 15th target of the day. He had a rough start yesterday, but has been smoking it today. He hit 12 out of the last 14 high scoring 14 rings. Will he go for another one? (after the shot) HE HIT IT!--and then go on about his shooting, etc." Then think about the other shooters, watching his score go up, and knowing they have to start smoking the 14 as well. You could add in the announcer again. "Here we are on target 13. Jeff Hopkins is at the stake and he has got to shoot the 14 in order to keep up with Morgan." Have a PIP with the target and the yardage, so viewers can see both the shooter and the rings, and a crowd would be needed, because that cheering crowd adds excitment too.
> 
> ...


WOW....... IMO you are on the right way of thinking. In fact the announcer part we have brought into Full Draw Adventures Tournament Coverage this year, but to do it really right it is like you said not a cheap budget to get it done so getting the big sponsors to step up is the big key. The guys that are a part of Full Draw are working hard to change the game up as quick as next year with ASA and we fill we have a way to get the crowds there to make the intensity and feel like a true exciting sport. It is and can be exciting to watch. Please watch Full Draw this Thursday or Sat and we got some announcing going on and it is just gonna get better from here on out.


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

Interesting thread. I have a buddy that is currently building a 30 target course that will be nearly a mile. He wants to know the same thing. Here is my take, a 54 year old hunter of 38 years that has never dared set foot on a 3D course. Why? Intimidated to death. Seems like every bow(or gun) shop I go to there are 3 or 4 "experts" leaning on the counters running their mouths and after listening to them for about 30 seconds I wouldn't spend time within 500 miles of those types. My hunting buddies feel the same way about those blowhards. No reason to throw our money away to people you don't like, know you can't beat and prefer no to be around. My advice to my friend will be encourage everyone on the course to have fun, keep the shooting (and the food) affordable. The course won't fly with a handful of pros. I believe he will need a bunch of "average Joes" that enjoy hunting, the outdoors that prefer spending their time(and money) with their families. But hey, I could be dead wrong. Time will tell.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

spec said:


> Interesting thread. I have a buddy that is currently building a 30 target course that will be nearly a mile. He wants to know the same thing. Here is my take, a 54 year old hunter of 38 years that has never dared set foot on a 3D course. Why? Intimidated to death. Seems like every bow(or gun) shop I go to there are 3 or 4 "experts" leaning on the counters running their mouths and after listening to them for about 30 seconds I wouldn't spend time within 500 miles of those types. My hunting buddies feel the same way about those blowhards. No reason to throw our money away to people you don't like, know you can't beat and prefer no to be around. My advice to my friend will be encourage everyone on the course to have fun, keep the shooting (and the food) affordable. The course won't fly with a handful of pros. I believe he will need a bunch of "average Joes" that enjoy hunting, the outdoors that prefer spending their time(and money) with their families. But hey, I could be dead wrong. Time will tell.


Yes I was just like you until two almost three years ago. Never step foot on a range and when I did I was hooked. Then my wife decided to try it with me and we got her hooked. From there she tried hunting for the first time and SHE NEVER WANTED TO DO THAT.... but got around other women and heard their stories and she loves to hunt now. On the local level it is never about the pro, most I know are very helpful to all the shooters. but to extend the audience to people that have never picked up a bow then we need tv and it needs to be on a major network, because Archery is a sport almost anyone can do. We must get that out there and it will sell itself because from my experience once someone slings a arrow they are hooked. 

That just made me remember when I help put on a JAKE event for the NWTF we had 12 stations for the kids and after the event was over everyone of the kids come back to the Archery bales and shot for 4 hours straight. The sport can be huge we just got to get the word out.

And do not be intimidated by just a couple guys in a archery shop because you will find most are such great people who will bend over backwards to help and make sure you enjoy it. Please give it a try.


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

One thing to do if you are affiliated with a local club is do a press release and try to get a story in the local paper. The link below is to an article that appeared in the Florida Times Union about one of our local clubs and competitions there. Local media likes to cover stories relevant to the local area. One thing I have noticed, 3d can draw a big number of people into small and/or rural towns. A lot of people in a small town is always big news.


Story includes a good video clip.


http://jacksonville.com/news/metro/2009-07-13/story/north_florida_archers_let_go_of_arrows_and_stress


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

shine said:


> One thing to do if you are affiliated with a local club is do a press release and try to get a story in the local paper. The link below is to an article that appeared in the Florida Times Union about one of our local clubs and competitions there. Local media likes to cover stories relevant to the local area. One thing I have noticed, 3d can draw a big number of people into small and/or rural towns. A lot of people in a small town is always big news.
> 
> 
> Story includes a good video clip.
> ...


That is a great point we got to come on strong with the marketing on our own turfs. We have a group locally that started a shoot in our small town that hits early September about the time guys start getting the itch for deer season and we got a ton on prizes to be given away at the shoot on day two. That second day we took the top 5 in each division and had a shoot off so the new people could get a taste of what a big tournament is like. This is the third year and it is a huge hit we got many more bowhunters getting more serious about 3D.

What was neat our first year we got a local TV station in Tulsa OK do a story on Archery and they let us come down on a live taping and tell about archery and our event. So be sure to ask the local stations for some coverage sometimes they need an extra story not always being told.

So there are many ways to continue to grow our sport.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Just a couple of ideas! For the Pros there needs to be a score board in the area where all the vendors are with up to date live scoring! And put the 5 final targets on the Pro Course in a area where spectators can watch from bleachers! It would be awesome to see all the Pros walk by and shoot the final 5 targets and the pressure would be a little more intense with people watching!!! Got to make it more spectator friendly and this is a way to start!


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I would love to see a show modeled after Golf, but I think that would be too expensive. A Professional bowling type format would be easier. A Professioal bowling tournament starts on Thursdays with many participants with little or no TV coverage. On Sunday the top five qualifiers face-off on TV in a step ladder and semi-final format.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

From a newbs point of view..
- Encourage every local shop & shooters to get active in every major archery organization & event
- Encourage local shops and shooters to push for NASP and Centershot ministries at their local schools and churches
- Increase news coverage (they need something else these days besides murder and rape and delinquent athletes to cover)
- CRACK down on cheating!!! (this will help keep people shooting)


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> We are making a video of some of our shoots and events we attend. Some scenes of actual shooting and some of people talking about how much fun it is.
> 
> Once made it will be very cheap to distribute. DVD's are less than .10cents each.
> 
> ...


I also think the word "tourament" scares some of them away. I always get the question what do I need to bring or can I shoot it with my hunting bow,...People just need to realize that it is what you make of it. If you want the fancier stuff-great. If you want to shoot with you hunting bow and all hunting stuff--that's great too (lots of folks out there doing this --but people have the idea of shooters in the fancy shirts with the target bows and feel like they would fit in or even be allowed to shoot with their equipment). 
I think the video idea is great (would like to have one to see when you get ito done). I would encourage making sure you have the hunters on there talking about how they enjoy it.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

So did anyone catch Full Draw Adventures last night. Would like to know some of your thoughts. Do you think a show like this is helpful for the sport.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

not sure if 3-D archery alone can carry an audience, I like an Archery TV concept with coverage of many archery events...field, fita, world cup, olympic, paraolympic, joad, nasp. The station could be run like a news program with overall coverage of recent events, then special event long coverage from asa, ibo, field...the announcers and sponsors will make or break the events success. The european archery tour has a good format, just not enough of it.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

All these ideas are great. I really like the reply about the pro sports. I guess what I liked the best was in the pro football and all, these people go where the money is. I can understand you need to live and all, but where has the team loyalty gone? Down the crapper!:mg:That is the main reason I don't watch pro sports anymore. And I used to be an avid NFL spectator. Even the Super Bowl doesn't interest me anymore. One thing I believe might need to happen. And that is to keep the bow bashing down. When I first started, I had a mentor that helped me quite a lot. He shot a mathews. I told him I had a family, and couldn't afford one . He told me that it doesn't matter what you shoot. He did tell me though, shoot what you can afford. My first real bow was a PSE V-4. It was $169.00 new, and with all the trimmings, it was just under $200.00. He took the time with me, and I just had a obsession with the sport. I love 3-D. I'm not a great shooter, but a decent one. When I went to my first 3-D shoot, I fell in love with it. I'll have to say, that was the BEST experience I've ever had with any sport. I don't know what it was I liked the most. I think it was all of it. Being able to get some food, meet people, and learn everything I could about the sport. It is one sport you constantly have to practice at. I don't think even the pro's master it. They keep the bar going up all the time. But what I like the most it is a heck of a lot of fun. The main aspect of it, is it needs to be fun and a great learning experience. One thing it teaches, well it taught me is patience and discipline. I'm 56 yrs. old and I started last year to take it a little more serious. I upgraded what I shoot and try to shoot better . Even if I don't shoot well at all, the people I shoot with tell me that don't put anymore pressure on yourself. Keep it fun. You have to keep the FUN FACTOR at the top. Just my 2 cents worth!
Tommy


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it just me or does anyone else think the best format was the way ESPN did things on the great outdoor games? You had a timed element involved so shooters werent taking 2 minutes per shot, you had tough shots so scores were never perfect and the way the shots looked made every guy watching think he had a chance to compete on his best day.

I think this is important, if you want a sport to catch on it has to appear do able to a wide variety of shooters, I will never be able to beat a pro shooting heads up, but on my best day you want to think you could get lucky making tough shots that aren't gimmes for the pros. my 2 cents.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I would like to see 3D Archery on TV. I'm tired of seeing the pro deer hunters miss easy shots with there archery bows. :mg:


----------

